# Do you know...



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

...What this tool is?
It's kind of rare tool at least over here.







Pauli


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Some kind of inside scraping/cutting tool (for green wood bowl carving ?). That's my guess, I bet someone knows exactly. I just responded to welcome you.


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Puumies,
I believe it is called a scorp, and is used in creating the concave (inside portion) of wooden barrel staves.

Scott A. Mordecki / Nailgunner 7
http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Pummies: Indeed it is a scorp, a standard wood carving tool. This size is handy for roughing out the inside of spoons, small bowls and the like.
Best regards, Walt Rollison/LITLHOF.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure you guys are right, but it looks like a potters carving tool.

That was only worth 1 cent. I give refunds if you dont like my post. LOL


----------

